

Playstation Network and how to ruin your brand and make users hate you - montogeek
https://medium.com/@ignacioricci/playstation-network-how-to-ruin-your-brand-and-make-users-hate-you-e83f02d9bac9

======
mschuster91
Oh, the days where games shipped their own servers and one was able to setup
an entire LAN party without any internet connection at all... and sometimes
even with everyone having the same serial number.

These days, everything is messed up with DRM, and even if everyone has bought
a legal copy of the game it is more often than not that there's some fuck-up
somewhere which makes playing together impossible.

